# oak leaves



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

I picked up 2 oak leaves in my back yard and put em in my 2 betta tanks 1 for each tank.so is this good,bad?


----------



## NeonShark666 (Dec 13, 2010)

They should be OK if fertilizers, herbacides or insecticides weren't sprayed on them. Over time they may darken your water.


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

my bettas sleep on them


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Should be fine.oak,though not as good as the cattapa leaves still have some medicinal properties and its in the instinct of bettas to nest under or sleep on or under them.You can gather a few more,rinse them off well, then ;et them dry and bag them up.Bettas love them lol.


----------



## Lil Gashog (Dec 1, 2010)

theyre in less than one gallon tanks howevr im setting up a divided ten gallon for them(5gal each)


----------

